# Strobes On Trailer?



## kklick (Mar 8, 2008)

Does anyone run strobes on the back of an equipment trailer behind the truck. I'm contemplating doing some driveways next year with a skid steer. Problem is I'll probably have to leave the trailer on the steet. I've found plenty of solutions for the truck but i hate the idea of having the trailer hanging back there with nothing flashing. 

Anyone have any ideas about the best way to go about it or should i just put the strobes on the truck and not worry about the trailer?


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I would make sure that youre trailer has the 3M reflective tape all around, but as for strobes you could tap into power on the trailer and have a switch on the trailer to turn on some leds. or you could add a quick detach wire from the truck, so that you could have a switch in the truck.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

go withled's they work way better on trailer;s like the whelen tir3's or whelen Lin3's or lin4;s
ussmileyflag


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

ohhi would put strobe or led's on the truck if you dont have any


----------



## Mstrfxit12 (Dec 29, 2006)

I would second the LED module idea. You should be able to tie into your running light circuit if you keep to a reasonable quanity. You can put a switch up near the tongue or at the battery box. You could also run them off the brake battery.


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

Run LED's, I have Whelen TIR3s and Dominators on the back of all my trailers. You would need a battery on your trailer if you want strobes because of the amp draw. The only thing that sucks is that when you tap into your trailer wiring, the lights only work when the trailer is hooked up.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

BulldogPS;539732 said:


> Run LED's, I have Whelen TIR3s and Dominators on the back of all my trailers. You would need a battery on your trailer if you want strobes because of the amp draw. The only thing that sucks is that when you tap into your trailer wiring, the lights only work when the trailer is hooked up.


i was gonna ask y would u need them when the truck isnt with the trailer but then i was like duh. because some guys tow there stuff with there plow truck and ditch the trailer on site. and u would wanna make that seen while the truck and pice r running. LED's suck few amps can run them for weeks off the same batt. there the way to go Oval leds usally fit nice


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

BulldogPS;539732 said:


> Run LED's, I have Whelen TIR3s and Dominators on the back of all my trailers. You would need a battery on your trailer if you want strobes because of the amp draw. The only thing that sucks is that when you tap into your trailer wiring, the lights only work when the trailer is hooked up.


Id love to see pictures. I want to mount the same type of lights on my two 16" wells cargo enclosed trailers.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Leds are def the way to go, and there are many ways of doing it like mentioned about, it all just depends on your needs.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure how your trailer is setup, but you could put a battery on your trailer somewhere, then wire your strobes into that, and then make a quick connect of some kind to hook to the truck so when your hooked to your truck, that battery will charge. Just an idea, I've seen people do it with dump trailers so that they are able to use the dump feature more than a couple times. Works well too.


----------



## kklick (Mar 8, 2008)

csx5197;539992 said:


> Not sure how your trailer is setup, but you could put a battery on your trailer somewhere, then wire your strobes into that, and then make a quick connect of some kind to hook to the truck so when your hooked to your truck, that battery will charge. Just an idea, I've seen people do it with dump trailers so that they are able to use the dump feature more than a couple times. Works well too.


I'll actually be using a dump/utility trailer. It has a small dump section on the back and a 14' flat deck in front of it. 20' 12,000 lb trailer. It already has the battery built in for the dump section and it charges off the truck. Sounds like i should just be able to tie into that.

Here is a picture of it.










Thanks for all the suggestions. Now i have something to look into. I'll definitely be putting something on there for sure. I'll see what I can find now. I'm thinking 2 or 3 down each side and a couple on the back. That should help light it up a bit.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

your going to put a bobcat in that trailer?


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

why not he said it was a 12000 lb trailer!


----------



## kklick (Mar 8, 2008)

cat320;540184 said:


> your going to put a bobcat in that trailer?


Its actually an asv rc-30. Only weighs about 3300-3500 lbs. I don't see a problem with that. Its a 12,000 lb trailer. Minus about 4000 lbs or so for the trailer that leaves about 8000 lbs to work with. I'm not sure how i'm going to have it all set up yet, but yes its going on that trailer. Both gates are being reinforced with angle iron right where the tracks will hit so there shouldn't be any problem with that.

The only thing that slightly concerns me is tounge weight. With the axles that far back i'm concerned with how much i'll have with the asv in front of the dump. The front of the dump actually comes out so it you're not using the dump you can pull it out and get more of the weight over the axles.

I bought the trailer right so if it doesn't work out for me i'm pretty sure i can get my money back out of it. I'm picking up this weekend so we'll find out then i guess.


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

You should be all set with that trailer and a strobe setup, you must have the same setup that I have on my dump trailer that charges the battery when it's hooked to the truck. 
If you can take that front panel off that dump hopper than you will be all set with the little ASV, its tiny. Thats a pretty sweet trailer.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Try this system... If your running a 7pin plug you can dedicate one of the lines to go straight to the battery (through fuses of course) and it can run without messing up your marker/tail lights.

If your going to leave it (dump it) or what ever... The tape is good, lighting is good but since your pay'n so much $ and you don't have that much left... How about getting some good ol' fashion Orange Cones with Reflexite around them? They make some collapsable cones now so you don't have them blowing over and weighted.

Just a thought!


----------



## kklick (Mar 8, 2008)

> Thats a pretty sweet trailer


Thats kind of what i thought.

I don't plow for a living and i'm not a landscaper. Most of my work is decks and fencing. Most of the decks i build require me to put plastic and gravel down under the deck. I've been trying to think for the past few months the easiest way to get the machine, auger and gravel there at the same time without having to haul the gravel in the truck. I was really thinking about mounting a pick up dump insert on a flat bed trailer and then i ran across the trailer pictured. Looks perfect for what i want to do.

The strobes will come in handy for this work as well. The majority of the work is all new construction in busy subdivisions. The truck and trailer will be parked on the steet probably 90 percent of the time. It certaily can't hurt to have some extra lights on there. At least there will be no excuse that someone couldn't see the trailer.

I'll get some pics of the whole setup after this weekend and post them up. Thanks again for the advice.



> Try this system... If your running a 7pin plug you can dedicate one of the lines to go straight to the battery (through fuses of course) and it can run without messing up your marker/tail lights.
> 
> If your going to leave it (dump it) or what ever... The tape is good, lighting is good but since your pay'n so much $ and you don't have that much left... How about getting some good ol' fashion Orange Cones with Reflexite around them? They make some collapsable cones now so you don't have them blowing over and weighted.
> 
> Just a thought!


I do have a 7 pin plug so i'll have to check it out and see if i can find and empty circut on there. I have some cones in the work van already. I'll just throw a few of them in the truck when i have the trailer hooked up. I figured i'd throw a few out if need be. I really think a few strobes will be a pretty good investment though. Espically for those early mornings and late nights.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

AbsoluteH&L;540211 said:


> why not he said it was a 12000 lb trailer!


Well I see that the tounge will take all the weight as the axels are all the way to the rear and that is not a fith wheel trailer for one and he will be loading it on the side and have to manuver it to get it on vs going straight on from the back.

It looks like a nice trailer for doing lawn work but not that great for hauling skid steers around I guess unless they are dingo size


----------



## kklick (Mar 8, 2008)

cat320;540364 said:


> Well I see that the tounge will take all the weight as the axels are all the way to the rear and that is not a fith wheel trailer for one and he will be loading it on the side and have to manuver it to get it on vs going straight on from the back.
> 
> It looks like a nice trailer for doing lawn work but not that great for hauling skid steers around I guess unless they are dingo size


The rc-30 without the bucket is only 91" long. The trailer is 101" wide across the front deck. I should be able to pull the machine straight on the trailer without much manuvering. The ramp will actually be back right in front of the dump section instead of where its show in the pics. I'm hoping with it back that far i'll be ok on tongue weight. I've got a sherline trailer tongue scale or order so i'll be able to check it and adjust as necessary.

I'm pulling it with a 2000 f250 with the v-10. Class V hitch and firestone air bags with compressor and in cab gauge and switch.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I was going to recomend airbags. you should be okay though.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Boy that's a strange looking trailer. It has some neat features, but I'm not sure I'd want to work it. The axles all the way to the back really threw me. It's kind of necessary if you were to haul anything other than leaves in the dump, but it makes the front area limited. Maybe since you've got such a small ASV you'll be able to make it work, but it definitely isn't ideal for hauling equipment. Well, I'm sure you can make it work, anything can be made to work. The placement of weight on a trailer is really critical, as I'm sure you know. I spent 11 months hauling ASVs, Bobcats and mini-excavators behind pickups. Those RC 50s had to be exact or the trailer would flail all over the place. Few times I didn't center them just right and would have to pull over and move the machine 3 inches to make it towable. Those rear axles are going to exaggerate some of those issues, but it will be better than not having enough tongue weight. Wonder how it would tow with no equipment and a big load in the dump? Or with equipment and no load, you're rear brakes might be ineffective. Not too mention you'll need airbags to plant the front truck axle.
That stand is already nearly on the ground, and the empty trailer looks pretty level. One more thing to consider, try to keep that up high, but it will still be bottoming out since it's so low and so far from the tires. Try not to catch it on something immovable like a storm drain. I seen them torn right off.
Not trying to tear apart your trailer idea. Just interested in trailers so I always look at the designs closely.
Only other thing I am concerned with is leaving it on the street while doing driveways. If you mean plowing snow, during a snow event, that's not going to be popular with some people. Particularly Highway Department plows and their friends the Police.


----------



## kklick (Mar 8, 2008)

Detroitdan;540468 said:


> Boy that's a strange looking trailer. It has some neat features, but I'm not sure I'd want to work it. The axles all the way to the back really threw me. It's kind of necessary if you were to haul anything other than leaves in the dump, but it makes the front area limited. Maybe since you've got such a small ASV you'll be able to make it work, but it definitely isn't ideal for hauling equipment. Well, I'm sure you can make it work, anything can be made to work. The placement of weight on a trailer is really critical, as I'm sure you know. I spent 11 months hauling ASVs, Bobcats and mini-excavators behind pickups. Those RC 50s had to be exact or the trailer would flail all over the place. Few times I didn't center them just right and would have to pull over and move the machine 3 inches to make it towable. Those rear axles are going to exaggerate some of those issues, but it will be better than not having enough tongue weight. Wonder how it would tow with no equipment and a big load in the dump? Or with equipment and no load, you're rear brakes might be ineffective. Not too mention you'll need airbags to plant the front truck axle.
> That stand is already nearly on the ground, and the empty trailer looks pretty level. One more thing to consider, try to keep that up high, but it will still be bottoming out since it's so low and so far from the tires. Try not to catch it on something immovable like a storm drain. I seen them torn right off.
> Not trying to tear apart your trailer idea. Just interested in trailers so I always look at the designs closely.
> Only other thing I am concerned with is leaving it on the street while doing driveways. If you mean plowing snow, during a snow event, that's not going to be popular with some people. Particularly Highway Department plows and their friends the Police.


Like I said in my other post the tongue weight is what concerns me most. Thats why I ordered the sherline scale. Hopefully I'll be able keep the weight where it needs to be. I am a little worried about it though. I think the jack looks kind of low because of the angle of the picture. Hopefully its not too low where it drags the ground all the time. It has an adjustable tongue on the trailer so that may help too.

I'm concerned about leaving the trailer on the road as well. Hence the urge to put strobes on to help with visibility. Most of the drives will be on rural less traveled roads. I'd never consider leaving it on a really busy road. If there is no turn around in the drive maybe I can pull in part way and plow some out then pull on up and plow where the truck was. Thats just not a very efficient use of time though. Plus if its a heavy snow then you run the risk of ditching the truck or trailer trying to get backed out and turned around espically in unfamiliar drives. I'm sure the most efficient way is to just get a truck with a plow but I have a skid with plow so I really don't want to buy a new truck as my ford is only a 2wd.

We'll find out how the trailer handles this weekend. If it doesn't work out keep your eye on the classified section it might go back up for sale. I'm hoping for the best though. Thats the problem buying out of state and off the internet. You don't really know until you pick up.


----------



## CEPropertyMgt (Dec 31, 2007)

i used to run a lowboy trailer. when we unloaded the equipment with the tractor not hooked up, we would turn on our led flasher (hooked to a small battery) which would flash all the led marker lights. we would do this along with reflective cones since the trailer was so long. it was a 53', 102wide, with 3 axles.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

that's a really interesting trailer setup you have. Looks cool though and definitly multi-purpose.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Just one other thing I thought of with a side loading trailer is where will you off load? it's on the passengerside so that would mean you parking on the oposite side of the road to get your machine off or off loading right in the snow covered driveway then having to pull forward or back. If you have a small enough machine like you said I would just get a small one to tote that during the winter and off load from the rear plus be easier to get around . you have to figure the worst conditions as far as driving with a long trailer and an axel set all the way to the rear. . just some thoughts after thinking about.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

What kind of trailer is that? I would love to get a look at there website.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

did he say he cna remove the front of the dump section. cause if thats the case u could off load right threw the dump bed. i


----------



## kklick (Mar 8, 2008)

cat320;541885 said:


> Just one other thing I thought of with a side loading trailer is where will you off load? it's on the passengerside so that would mean you parking on the oposite side of the road to get your machine off or off loading right in the snow covered driveway then having to pull forward or back. If you have a small enough machine like you said I would just get a small one to tote that during the winter and off load from the rear plus be easier to get around . you have to figure the worst conditions as far as driving with a long trailer and an axel set all the way to the rear. . just some thoughts after thinking about.


I'm not 100 percent sure which side the ramps will be on now. I talked with the guy i bought it from today and he suggested instead of moving the mesh ramp back i should leave it and just make one of the panels in front of the dump removable. Then he could get me a heavier set of ramps that lock into the side of the trailer and store underneath. He was looking to see how it would work and was going to call me back tomorrow. I told him preferably on the drivers side but we'll see what he says tomorrow.

I like the idea of a smaller trailer for the winter. I shouldn't need to tote around anything else if i'm plowing so something small would work good. I guess thats a good excuse to buy another trailer.



AbsoluteH&L;542037 said:


> What kind of trailer is that? I would love to get a look at there website.


Its made by a compay in indiana. Capsonte Trailers I stumbled across them by accident while I was searching for a dump trailer. Pat is the guy I've been dealing with. I'm 100 percent satisfied so far, but I still haven't picked it up so we'll see for sure then.



KGRlandscapeing;542069 said:


> did he say he cna remove the front of the dump section. cause if thats the case u could off load right threw the dump bed. i


Yes the front section of the dump pulls out so you can use the whole trailer. The back gate of the dump also folds down for a ramp as well.


----------

